# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Canton Fair 123 - Hội chợ đa ngành nghề tại Quảng Châu, Trung Quốc

## Trang_travel1005

*Kính gửi: CÁC DOANH NHÂN VÀ DOANH NGHIỆP VIỆT NAM*

*HỘI CHỢ CANTON FAIR LẦN THỨ 123*
*ĐỊA ĐIỂM*: Khu liên hợp Trung tâm triển lãm Pazhou, Quảng Châu, Trung Quốc Hội chợ diễn ra làm 3 đợt và 3 khoảng thời gian khác nhau như sau:
*Đợt 1 (15 – 19/04/2018):* 
Máy móc và thiết bị lớn nhỏ đa ngành, Máy xây dựng, VLXD & trang trí, thiết bị phòng tắm & vệ sinh, thiết bị chiếu sáng. Sản phẩm máy móc điện và điện tử, thiết bị điện và điện tử gia dụng, kim khí điện máy, các loại xe đạp, xe đạp điện, mô tô, xe chuyên dụng ngoài trời và linh kiện phụ tùng các loại.
Máy vi tính, sản phẩm truyền thông và công nghệ, Sản phẩm hóa chất và ứng dụng…
Gian hàng quốc tế: Đồ điện và điện dân dụng, máy móc thiết bị xây dựng, phần cứng, máy và thiết bị, vật liệu công nghiệp.	
*Đợt 2 (23 – 27/04/2018):* 
Đồ dùng nhà bếp và dụng cụ ăn uống; Gốm sứ nghệ thuật; Gốm sứ gia dụng. Kính mắt; Đồ mây thêu đan; Sắt và đá mỹ thuật; Đồng hồ các loại; Quà tặng. Sản phẩm bảo hiểm; Trang trí nội thất; Sản phẩm làm vườn; Đồ chơi; Đồ phòng tắm; Các sản phẩm phục vụ lễ hội, sản phẩm có nguồn gốc tự nhiên…..	
*Đợt 3 (01/05– 05/05/2018):*
Ngành dệt may: Quần áo các loại; Đồ lót; Sản phẩm lông thú, đồ da; Đồ mặc nhà; Thảm; Thuốc và các Sp chăm sóc sức khỏe; Đồ dùng thể thao, du lịch; Sp may mặc trẻ em; Đồ mặc thể thao; Phụ kiện thời trang; vải và dệt vải; Thực phẩm; Thiết bị y tế; Tbị văn phòng; Giầy, dép, mũ nón các loại, túi xách, va li, thùng hộp…
Ngành y dược: Dụng cụ y tế, sản phẩm dùng 1 lần, bông băng và các loại thuốc chăm sóc sức khỏe, Thực phẩm , Thức ăn dinh dưỡng và sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên...


*HÀ NỘI/ HCM - QUẢNG CHÂU – HÀ NỘI/HCM - CANTON FAIR 123*
*ĐỂ ĐẶT TOUR QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI MS TRANG – 0913365262 HOẶC 0945813399*


Ngày 1:  HÀ NỘI/HCM - QUẢNG CHÂU ( Ăn trưa, tối)
Ngày 2:  HỘI CHỢ CANTON FAIR 123  (Ăn sáng, tối)
Ngày 3:  HỘI CHỢ CANTON FAIR 123 (Ăn sáng, tối)
Ngày 4:  QUẢNG CHÂU - HÀ NỘI/HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)


*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI/ KHÁCH:*
Đợt 1: 15-18/04/2018	14.990.000 VND	
Đợt 2: 24-27/04/2018	15.990.000VND	
Đợt 3: 01-05/05/2018	15.990.000VND


HÀ NỘI - BẰNG TƯỜNG - QUẢNG CHÂU - BẰNG TƯỜNG - HÀ NỘI
Đợt 1: 15 - 19/04/17; Đợt 2: 24 - 28/04/17; Đợt 3: 01 - 05/05/17
CHI PHÍ TRỌN GÓI: 9.600.000 VND/khách	


*GIÁ TOUR HỘI CHỢ CANTON FAIR 123 BAO GỒM:*
+ Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng. Trường hợp lẻ nam hoặc nữ nghỉ phòng 3 người.
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN/HCM – Quảng Châu – HN/HCM.
+ Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
+ HDV tiếng Việt tại Quảng Châu. 
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
+ Nước uống trên xe 01 chai/người/ngày.
+ Visa Trung quốc.
+ Vé vào cửa hội chợ Canton Fair 123
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế suốt tuyến.
+ Quà tặng của công ty: Nón du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
--------------------------------------------------
*THÔNG TIN ĐẶT TOUR:*
Phòng xúc tiến thương mại Du lịch VietPower
Ms Mai Trang - 0913365262 - 0945813399
Skype: trang_vietpower




Hội chợ Canton fair| hội chợ quảng châu 2018| hoi cho quang chau| hoi cho canton fair| hội chợ Trung Quốc| Hội chợ - Triển Lãm Quốc tê| Hội chợ Canton fair 123| Hội chợ quảng châu 123| canton fair 123| du lich hoi cho canton fair 123| hoi cho canton fair 123| hoi cho xuat nhap khau quang chau canton fair 123| hoi cho xuat nhap khau quang chau| hoi cho xuat nhap khau canton fair 123.

----------

